# Marina Kennels Dog Pound - Huddersfield



## tawneywolf (Jul 25, 2008)

Cross Posted from another Forum

They need help with 35 dogs.

This is very brief, we are facing a crisis. The Marina kennels pound in
Huddersfield will close down permenantly on 20th February 2009. There are 35
dogs needing to be taken out to save their lives. A lot of extremely nice
dogs, a lot of lovely freindly staffies, some beautiful big dogs - there is
no-where for them
This is an extra-ordinary appeal for help - please phone me 07711 617148 if
you can foster a dog, I will know almost nothing about it apart from it will
have nice temperament but it may be sick with kennel cough (antibiotics
provided) suffer anxiety, housetraining problems until it settles and
generally not be straightforward. If you offer to help I will have no
alternative should you decide you cannot cope with it's problems. Therefore
please don't take a dog lightly then try to give it back to me in a couple
of days I will have where for it to go.

Whether or not you can foster I want each of you ask 10 people to know to
help me - I want each of you to put adverts and posters up - I want you to
help because we cannot cope doing this alone. I especially want anyone can
cope with nice staffy dog or bitch.

also please help me find homes for the dogs we have in foster - that will
free up existing fosters to help me save the Marina dogs. the dogs we have
are described on our website

THANK U X


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Has this been publicised in the Huddersfield Examiner?

I must say I'm a bit surprised - I thought Marina was only a seven day kennel followed by PTS anyway, but perhaps things have changed?

Liz


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

I will pass this on to as many folk as i know.


----------



## tawneywolf (Jul 25, 2008)

It has been passed onto me by a person on another forum asking for it to be circulated as widely as possible. Just hope that the dogs are saved


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

lizward said:


> Has this been publicised in the Huddersfield Examiner?
> 
> I must say I'm a bit surprised - I thought Marina was only a seven day kennel followed by PTS anyway, but perhaps things have changed?
> 
> Liz


Hi Liz it did used to be a seven day Kennel then the dogs were PTS as i used to work there 17 years ago


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Unfortunately I live a long way from Huddersfield, but will pass on this thread and hope homes are found


----------



## newsboy (Mar 10, 2009)

I have heard on the grapevine that after raising over £25.000 to do the works needed that someone has said publicly that they are in negotiations to buy them .


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

Marina Kennels to reopen thanks to donatons and offers of help - Huddersfield Examiner

Here's the story


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

That's good. it's amazing what the public can do when its needed 

x


----------



## poodlemad (Feb 23, 2009)

hope someone does buy it and do a better job of it rona the last time i went to look for a dog in there i was disgusted with the conditions they were kept in every pen had piles of dog mess in them the place truely stunk to high heavens then there was what looked to be a heavily pregnant american bull dog rammed in a bed too small for it's size and h poor thing will have had them in that filth i felt sick when i came out


----------



## sandymaynard (Feb 21, 2009)

20 years ago i adopted a german sheppard from marina kennels, i was disgusted with the state of the place, it was full of dog poo dogs laying in their own urine.
Saphire as we called her, had urine burns on her hips where she had lost all her coat and down to bare red and urine burnt skin!
she had no bed in their, we adopted her, we were told she was about 3 years oold, i don't think so, she was 11 years old, the vet at marina kennels said she passed a full bill of health.
i took her to our family vets, she had the following,
severe ringworn,
worms,
fleas,
open wounds where she had been bit on the inside of her legs,
A heart problem,
pregnant,
kennel cough
I must admit i kept her as i would never of taken her back to the kennels, i put a complaint in to the main manager of the kennels, he told me that they don't have enough staff! and the vet was one of the kennel maids, i must admit i was disgusted with that!
Saphire was alive for 3 years, it took £1,000 to put her injures right! i am sad that marina kennels have closed down it is a shame, i would like to see it to go into some one hands that could care and look after the dogs!


----------



## poodlemad (Feb 23, 2009)

glad i'm not th only one who has seen the bad state of the place sandy i saw empty pens that dogs had once been in with an old curtain they had obviously slept on the walls were sprayed in dog muck as was the floor they should give dogs away sooner than keep them in those condiions they should have been closed long ago under the health act thiscould only have caused more suffering my sister bought a chihuahua there completely bald it was apart from hair on head looked like a chinese hairless severe kennel cough worms and sores on her body


----------



## sandymaynard (Feb 21, 2009)

i was horrified with what i saw there! there was no way i was taking saphire back! i could not believe the state of dogs there, it was disgusting, if that had been a normalperson the RSPCA would of done them for animal cruelity! i was told by RSPCA to let it go!
I felt so sick if i could i would of bought every single dog that was there! just didnot have the money or the space!
it made me so angry that animals could be treated in this way! the people should of been put into the kennels and kept that way for a couple of days, if i had my way, a couple of weeks!
i just hope how ever takes it over does a better job than before! it makes me sick that dogs have to suffer in this way!


----------



## poodlemad (Feb 23, 2009)

i totally agree i came out of the place and reported them straight away to the rspca neve heard anything back though can't have been high profile enough for them


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

My sister got a puppy from there and he had distemper, he was in a terrible state when she picked it up but she was too in love with him to take him back.


----------



## poodlemad (Feb 23, 2009)

i really hope this place has closed and stayed closed unless actual caring people can take it on and not the lazy money grabbers that had it before make no wonder they had no chance of a new home they had too much wrong with them for anyone to want to spend extra cash on top of the adoption fee and people couldn't stand the state of the place long enough to choose one


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

They say in that news report.
*They have a strict policy of not destroying any of their animals and many dog lovers feared the animals would be put down.* may be going by the sounds of it, the dogs would be better off being PTS?

Mo


----------



## poodlemad (Feb 23, 2009)

beleive me moboyd they would have been better put to sleep it was an awful place for people to visit i came away totally heart broken i wanted to just set them all free they would have probably stood more of a chance and of course they had a policy not to put them to sleep they were making lots of money from them with very little effort and real care


----------

